# París ya nunca será una fiesta: la delincuencia de Saint Denis y la hipocresía de la política



## acitisuJ (30 May 2022)

En el medio del artículo:
*"demuestra* *el fracaso del comunitarismo en Francia. Toda la buena voluntad de políticos y asociaciones de todo tipo- chiringuitos subvencionados incluidos - choca contra una realidad que no por intentar ocultar deja de existir. Que la inmensa mayoría de las bandas de delincuentes que asolan hoy las ciudades francesas están formadas por descendientes de inmigrantes magrebíes y africanos en general es una realidad estadística y visual*."

*París ya nunca será una fiesta: la delincuencia de Saint Denis y la hipocresía de la política*

*Los actos de delincuencia sufridos por aficionados ingleses y españoles en los alrededores del Stade de France han disparado una nueva polémica política a sólo dos semanas de las elecciones generales*

29/05/2022

Los actos de delincuencia sufridos por aficionados ingleses y españoles en torno al estadio de *Saint Denis* avergüenzan a muchos franceses y han disparado una nueva polémica política a dos semanas de las elecciones generales. *"Saint Denis no es París, créame, a usted no le gustaría estar en Saint Denis"*. El exjugador del Arsenal y del Barça, *Thierry Henry*, intentaba explicar sin entrar en muchos detalles a periodistas norteamericanos lo que representa en Francia el barrio-ciudad que acogió al estadio donde se celebró la final de la "Champions". Henry daba a entender lo que muchos franceses piensan, pero no se atreven a decir: Saint Denis es una de las zonas de Francia con más delincuencia y* donde muchos franceses de origen árabe, especialmente las mujeres, se sienten menos libres que en sus países de origen*.

*La amarga experiencia vivida el sábado por aficionados españoles e ingleses, aterrorizados, robados y agredidos por bandas de delincuentes locales, era algo previsible para cualquiera que viva en este país y conozca la realidad más allá de la visita turística a la capital*. Se puede culpar a la UEFA, a la Federación Francesa de Fútbol, o a los _hooligans_ británicos, como osó hacer el Ministro francés del Interior, *Gerald Darmanin*, *es un ejemplo de hipocresía desvergonzada, pero es la Prefectura de París, responsable de la policía, quien conoce el terreno y otros "acontecimientos" similares* protagonizados por grupos de vándalos organizados y bien informados del trazado que deben seguir los visitantes antes de llegar al estadio.

Entre los testimonios recogidos en las redes sociales, que siempre hay que tomar con mucha cautela, llama la atención el del conocido emprendedor argentino afincado en España, *Martín Varsavsky*: "Los aficionados del Liverpool y del Real Madrid estábamos todos juntos contra bandas de personas que nos atacaban y nos robaban. *La policía no sabía cómo defender a la gente.* Un policía nos dijo, 'soy árabe y me muero de vergüenza de lo que está pasando'. Los atacantes eran árabes", subrayaba el creador de Jazztel, Viatel, FON y otras empresas, que acudió a la final acompañado de sus dos hijos.


> Soy inmigrante en España y siempre apoyé la inmigración pero lo que vivimos anoche en París fue un horror para nuestra familia y todos los aficionados. Cientos de parisinos africanos atacando a los fans riéndose de nosotros y vernos en pánico. Era racismo, contra los europeos. https://t.co/MBsY4PKDQo
> — Martin Varsavsky (@martinvars) May 29, 2022



*Racismo antieuropeo*

Varsavsky se vio obligado a justificarse al manifestar que, como inmigrante, siempre apoyó la inmigración, para recalcar que lo vivido en París fue un horror:* "Cientos de parisinos africanos atacando a los fans, riéndose de nosotros al vernos en pánico. "Era racismo contra los europeos"*.

Una experiencia de este tipo vale más que cien citas de sociología urbana de las que estamos acostumbrados a recibir los residentes en este país de la parte de expertos que, o bien viven en los cada vez más reducidos barrios donde la delincuencia no impone la ley, o bien prefieren esconder la realidad para no ser considerados miembros de la "fachosphère".

Las palabras de Thierry Henry y el tsunami de informaciones en las redes -con imágenes no traficadas- hicieron reaccionar al alcalde de Saint Denis, Mathieu Hanotin, miembro del Partido Socialista y encantado de integrar a su formación política en la plataforma de la izquierda radical creada por Jean-Luc Melenchón. En un largo texto, Hanotin respondía al exjugador de origen antillano que, efectivamente, Saint Denis no era París, pues en su localidad el índice de pobreza en una de las más altas de Francia y la inseguridad es una lacra a la que "no hemos podido poner freno". Hanotin, que, por cierto, lleva 15 años como alcalde de Saint Denis, informaba también de que en su localidad conviven 150 nacionalidades diferentes y cuya población en un 50% tiene menos de treinta años.

Todo muy bello, pero es ese retrato el que *demuestra* *el fracaso del comunitarismo en Francia. Toda la buena voluntad de políticos y asociaciones de todo tipo- chiringuitos subvencionados incluidos - choca contra una realidad que no por intentar ocultar deja de existir. Que la inmensa mayoría de las bandas de delincuentes que asolan hoy las ciudades francesas están formadas por descendientes de inmigrantes magrebíes y africanos en general es una realidad estadística y visual*. Denunciar como "fachas" a los que muestran esa realidad produce el efecto contrario de lo que muchos intentan frenar, el voto a la derecha radical representada por Eric Zemmour o Marine Le Pen.



> Emmanuel Macron, "desaparecido" desde su victoria en las presidenciales, nunca ha mostrado especial sensibilidad por las cuestiones de delincuencia y su relación con la inmigración



*Emmanuel Macron*, "desaparecido" desde su victoria en las presidenciales, nunca ha mostrado especial sensibilidad por las cuestiones de delincuencia y su relación con la inmigración. Para su reconducido ministro del Interior, Gerald Darmanin (tránsfuga del 'sarkozismo') los acontecimientos del sábado en las calles y entorno al estadio de Saint Denis* fueron causados por británicos llegados sin billete* para la final de la Champions. *Ni una palabra sobre los ataques a los turistas deportivos*; ni una palabra sobre las bandas de delincuentes locales.

No conviene levantar la liebre electoral de la inseguridad y la violencia a menos de dos semanas de las legislativas, en las que el partido del presidente Macron, 'Renacimiento', *debe obtener la mayoría de los 577 *diputados para poder aprobar las leyes prometidas y hacer frente a la crisis económica nacional e internacional.

*De la 'petite Espagne' a la ciudad del crimen*

La "reconquista" prometida por Macron de los barrios donde el islam político y la delincuencia campa para desesperación de los habitantes que no tienen los medios de habitar en "zona liberada", *es, de momento, un fracaso y los ataques en Saint Denis son un perfecto ejemplo.*

Algunas voces en defensa de los inmigrantes recuerdan que el barrio de Saint Denis acogió desde primeros del siglo XX a la 'Petite Espagne', *el embrión de una comunidad de emigrantes españoles que, hasta hoy, han dejado huella en una parte de la ciudad.* Pero comparar a esos inmigrantes con la nueva inmigración en Francia es desviar el tiro de la solidaridad. La composición étnica -conocida pero silenciada- de la población en las cárceles francesas es una prueba evidente. Para los recalcitrantes "inmigracionistas" habrá que recordar que *es una minoría la que enfanga la imagen de toda una comunidad de ciudadanos integrados* o con intención de asimilarse a la sociedad francesa.

Nadie debería extrañarse de que el que puede huye de los barrios "sensibles", como eufemísticamente se designa a "los territorios perdidos para la República". Se calcula que, en Saint Denis, en cuya catedral duermen los restos de 43 reyes y 32 reinas de Francia, *malviven entre 150.000 y 300.000 inmigrantes ilegales*". "Un barrio explosivo, el departamento más criminógeno de Francia", como señalaba ya en 2011 el policía Christophe D. en su diario, "Un poli de_ banlieue_".

Ahí sufrieron españoles e ingleses la desidia de las autoridades políticas francesas, *ante la habitual desesperación de los policías*, conscientes del peligro que se avecinaba con motivo del evento.

Saint Denis puede que no sea París, pero nadie fuera de Francia hace la diferencia y, menos, *cuando la delincuencia y el abandono que sufre la capital francesa llena páginas en la prensa y libros* desde que la socialista Anne Hidalgo (Notre Drame de París, o Gengis Anne) se hiciera con la administración de la Ciudad Luz en 2014, en coalición con verdes y comunistas.

El gobierno francés estudiará este lunes "las anomalías" de la final de la Liga de Campeones

París y Saint Denis *acogerán los Juegos Olímpicos y Paralímpicos de 2024* y el mundial de rugby de 2023. A la vista de lo vivido y visto el sábado pasado, muchos visitantes se pensarán más de dos veces asistir a las competiciones. Los delincuentes tendrán su plan preparado antes que los políticos. Eso, sin duda. *París ya no es, ni será -a este paso- ya nunca una fiesta. *Habrá que conformarse con el recuerdo de lo escrito por Hemingway, Cortázar o Vila-Matas, entre muchos otros.








París ya nunca será una fiesta: la delincuencia de Saint Denis y la hipocresía de la política


Los actos de delincuencia sufridos por aficionados ingleses y españoles en los alrededores del Stade de France han disparado una nueva polémica política a sólo dos semanas de las elecciones generales




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## jotace (30 May 2022)

¡Hasta en la Sexta han tenido que casi reconocer lo evidente!!
Tibiamente y con metáforas pero ahí está.

Desgraciadamente, los políticos no van a dar marcha atrás, esto seguirá así hasta que ya no haya solución. 
Dentro de 50 años Europa será una simple extensión de África.


----------



## AEM (30 May 2022)

Francia es el espejo de nuestro futuro. Aún estamos a tiempo!.

Progres despertad!!


----------



## AH1N1 (30 May 2022)

Es culpa de Putin


----------



## Manero empaque (30 May 2022)

La clave de todo esto podría estar en la frase "a sólo dos semanas de las elecciones generales". Como dijo Séneca: _"cui prodest scelus, is fecit"_, (Aquel a quien aprovecha el crimen es quien lo ha cometido). 

Que se investigue bien todo antes de las elecciones, esos grupos podrían muy bien haber estado untados, y bien untados, para hacer lo que hicieron, con la pasividad cómplice de una policía que casi siempre es de derechas y a la que la derecha le puede haber prometido muchas cosas. Investigación, por favor.


----------



## Carlos París (30 May 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> La clave de todo esto podría estar en la frase "a sólo dos semanas de las elecciones generales". Como dijo Séneca: _"cui prodest scelus, is fecit"_, (Aquel a quien aprovecha el crimen es quien lo ha cometido).
> 
> Que se investigue bien todo antes de las elecciones, esos grupos podrían muy bien haber estado untados, y bien untados, para hacer lo que hicieron, con la pasividad cómplice de una policía que casi siempre es de derechas y a la que la derecha le puede haber prometido muchas cosas. Investigación, por favor.



Primer progre imbécil pasa por el hilo. Allí donde hay negros y moros , hay tercermundismo, soplapollas.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 May 2022)

Si sigue gobernando la masonada atlantista y roja, dentro de 50 años los europeos autoctonos caucasicos seran recluidos en aljamas especiales, en espera de la solucion final al problema...


----------



## Manero empaque (30 May 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Primer progre imbécil pasa por el hilo. Allí donde hay negros y moros , hay tercermundismo, soplapollas.



Yo no soy progre, subnormal, y llevo conviviendo con negros y moros media vida, y no los cambio por fachas como tú ni harto de vino. Allá donde hay fachas hay violenica, mentiras, falsedades, violaciones de los derechos, guerra, sangre y muerte.


----------



## frankie83 (30 May 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> La clave de todo esto podría estar en la frase "a sólo dos semanas de las elecciones generales". Como dijo Séneca: _"cui prodest scelus, is fecit"_, (Aquel a quien aprovecha el crimen es quien lo ha cometido).
> 
> Que se investigue bien todo antes de las elecciones, esos grupos podrían muy bien haber estado untados, y bien untados, para hacer lo que hicieron, con la pasividad cómplice de una policía que casi siempre es de derechas y a la que la derecha le puede haber prometido muchas cosas. Investigación, por favor.



Jaja si ahora es culpa de la derecha 

desde luego, culpa por no haber movido un dedo los últimos veinte años al igual que todos


----------



## Carlos París (30 May 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Yo no soy progre, subnormal, y llevo conviviendo con negros y moros media vida, y no los cambio por fachas como tú ni harto de vino. Allá donde hay fachas hay violenica, mentiras, falsedades, violaciones de los derechos, guerra, sangre y muerte.



Si llevaras conviviendo con moros y negros media vida conocerías como son realmente y qué se cuece en las zonas donde son la raza dominante, las cuales son zonas no-go, zonas donde el tercermundismo más rampante ( robos, violaciones, desidia, suciedad y falta disciplina e inteligencia) se enseñorea. No eres más que un tontolaba que no sabe por donde le da el aire.


----------



## Manero empaque (30 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Jaja si ahora es culpa de la derecha
> 
> desde luego, culpa por no haber movido un dedo los últimos veinte años al igual que todos



No me niegue la mayor: a dos semanas de las generales ¿a quién beneficia esto? Explique eso.


----------



## Manero empaque (30 May 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Si llevaras conviviendo con moros y negros media vida conocerías como son realmente y qué se cuece en las zonas donde son la raza dominante, las cuales son zonas no-go, zonas donde el tercermundismo más rampante ( robos, violaciones, desidia, suciedad y falta disciplina e inteligencia) se enseñorea. No eres más que un tontolaba que no sabe por donde le da el aire.



No diga gilipolleces, la mayoría son simples comerciantes para su propia gente y también para los demás. A mí me corta el pelo un moro que es un tío de puta madre, anda que no nos hemos tomados birras juntos, porque sí hay moros que beben. El fascismo se cura viajando aunque sea por los barrios pobres de tu propio país, paleto.


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 May 2022)

jotace dijo:


> ¡Hasta en la Sexta han tenido que casi reconocer lo evidente!!
> Tibiamente y con metáforas pero ahí está.
> 
> Desgraciadamente, los políticos no van a dar marcha atrás, esto seguirá así hasta que ya no haya solución.
> Dentro de 50 años Europa será una simple extensión de África.



Ya no hay solución.
La primera vez que se retrase el pago de las ayudas sociales que reciben arrasarán Paris hasta los cimientos
Próximamente en sus pantallas


----------



## Carlos París (30 May 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> No diga gilipolleces, la mayoría son simples comerciantes para su propia gente y también para los demás. A mí me corta el pelo un moro que es un tío de puta madre, anda que no nos hemos tomados birras juntos, porque sí hay moros que beben. El fascismo se cura viajando aunque sea por los barrios pobres de tu propio país, paleto.



Repites los típicos mantras de la ultraizquierda para críos de 15 años. Sal a la puta calle y conoce la realidad de los barrios obreros totalmente arrasados por la inmigración moronegra y donde no va ni la policía, como en Saint Dennis. Una inmigración totalmente promovida y apoyada por las élites globalistas para machacar al pueblo europeo, deflactar sueldos, extraer recursos y respecto de la que los mass mierda no dicen nada. Espabila imbécil.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (30 May 2022)

África o Paris?


----------



## asakopako (30 May 2022)

Cuando empiecen a hablar de repeler a los invasores con nidos de ametralladoras como en Normandía, y no con mantas y furcias de la cruz roja, entonces me creeré que vamos por el buen camino. Mientras tanto 2 o 3 gilipolleces y luego a seguir con las leyes progres que nadie deroga. Nadie, voxtontigos de jehová.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (30 May 2022)

AEM dijo:


> Francia es el espejo de nuestro futuro. Aún estamos a tiempo!.
> 
> Progres despertad!!



Que iluso... Mandar a despertar a que vive de estar dormido


----------



## chortinator (30 May 2022)

Es hora de hacer leña del arbol caido.

La pena es que a el no le hubieran dado unapaliza y a ella no la hubieran violado un grupo de salvajes moronegros.


----------



## chemarin (30 May 2022)

> *donde muchos franceses de origen árabe, especialmente las mujeres, se sienten menos libres que en sus países de origen*.



Es que lo que hacen los moros en Europa jamás se atreverían a a hacerlo en sus países, mira el rey de Marruecos, de quien tanto os reís, no tiene reparos en enviar a sus delincuentes a España, porque sabe que aquí más del 50 % es delincuente también, o simpatiza con ellos.


----------



## mberon (30 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si sigue gobernando la masonada atlantista y roja, dentro de 50 años los europeos autoctonos caucasicos seran recluidos en aljamas especiales, en espera de la solucion final al problema...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074245
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074246



No, al final, me imagino que tendremos que armarnos, y habrá masacres, espero que del lado moranco..


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (30 May 2022)

Ya hace unos veinte años que esta señora de Le Bourget (otro municipio de Sena-Saint Denis, como Saint-Denis) viene advirtiendo, pero ni caso.

















Le blog de Marie Neige,les 36 ans d'une libraire au coeur du 93. 36ans sur Le Bourget puis 4 ans de Neuilly-Plaisance.


libraire sur la commune de le bourget depuis 36 ans, mon carnet de route au coeur d'un département en pleine mutation; mon vécu de victime et mes 34 agressions en 10 ans; mes humeurs, mes pourquoi, vos comment, mes pleurs,vos rires, la vie en somme . AVERTISSEMENT: Seuls les textes publiés...




le-bourget.over-blog.com


----------



## frankie83 (30 May 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> No me niegue la mayor: a dos semanas de las generales ¿a quién beneficia esto? Explique eso.



a todos nos beneficia
cuanto antes nos demos cuenta de como están algunas areas de Europa, mejor

aqui en españa es dificil de comprender porque hasta Lavapies parece un jardin de infancia idilico en comparación a ciertas zonas de Milan, Paris u otras


----------



## AH1N1 (30 May 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> La clave de todo esto podría estar en la frase* "a sólo dos semanas de las elecciones generales". *Como dijo Séneca: _"cui prodest scelus, is fecit"_, (Aquel a quien aprovecha el crimen es quien lo ha cometido).
> 
> *Que se investigue bien todo antes de las elecciones, esos grupos podrían muy bien haber estado untados, y bien untados, para hacer lo que hicieron, con la pasividad cómplice de una policía que casi siempre es de derechas y a la que la derecha le puede haber prometido muchas cosas. Investigación, por favor.*






Manero empaque dijo:


> No me niegue la mayor: *a dos semanas de las generales ¿a quién beneficia esto? Explique eso.*



 No puedo estar más de acuerdo con su comentario. A quién beneficia que llenen Europa de inmigrantes?


----------



## Manero empaque (30 May 2022)

AH1N1 dijo:


> No puedo estar más de acuerdo con su comentario. A quién beneficia que llenen Europa de inmigrantes?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074313



A la izquierda no, desde luego. Piense un poco.


----------



## AH1N1 (30 May 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> A la izquierda no, desde luego. Piense un poco.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (30 May 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Yo no soy progre, subnormal, y llevo conviviendo con negros y moros media vida, y no los cambio por fachas como tú ni harto de vino. Allá donde hay fachas hay violenica, mentiras, falsedades, violaciones de los derechos, guerra, sangre y muerte.



Por eso una de las inspiradoras del BLM en cuanto ha podido se ha largado a un barrio de _putos blancos opresores_. Va a ser por eso sí.

Aunque lo mismo, en un ejercicio estratégico a largo plazo, lo que ha hecho es comenzar la colonización de dicha zona para sus compis. Quién sabe


----------



## Mr. Frost (30 May 2022)

Alcaldesa de Paris, Ana Hidalgo, del partido


----------



## Joaquim (30 May 2022)

Cuando hicieron esto en nombre de Black Lies Matters, y el yonki ex-convicto de George Floyd, muchos que hoy están indignados, aplaudieron a rabiar.


----------



## Joaquim (30 May 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Por eso una de las inspiradoras del BLM en cuanto ha podido se ha largado a un barrio de _putos blancos opresores_. Va a ser por eso sí.
> 
> Aunque lo mismo, en un ejercicio estratégico a largo plazo, lo que ha hecho es comenzar la colonización de dicha zona para sus compis. Quién sabe


----------



## Joaquim (30 May 2022)

Ya lo dijo en su día Paul Joseph Watson...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 May 2022)

60% de impuestos y gasto público...

Gracias Greta Biden Soros


----------



## Joaquim (30 May 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Alcaldesa de Paris, Ana Hidalgo, del partido
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074319



Vamos, una Bigotuda.


----------



## randomizer (30 May 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> La clave de todo esto podría estar en la frase "a sólo dos semanas de las elecciones generales". Como dijo Séneca: _"cui prodest scelus, is fecit"_, (Aquel a quien aprovecha el crimen es quien lo ha cometido).
> 
> Que se investigue bien todo antes de las elecciones, esos grupos podrían muy bien haber estado untados, y bien untados, para hacer lo que hicieron, con la pasividad cómplice de una policía que casi siempre es de derechas y a la que la derecha le puede haber prometido muchas cosas. Investigación, por favor.



No te cortes hombre HIJO DE PUTA, di que han sido "untados" por Putin.

TIRA AL IGNORE, SUBNORMAL


----------



## acitisuJ (30 May 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (30 May 2022)

Esenciales - La oportunidad de una sociedad plural


500 mil firmas  para 500 mil personas esenciales. La oportunidad de una sociedad plural.




esenciales.info


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (30 May 2022)

AEM dijo:


> Francia es el espejo de nuestro futuro. Aún estamos a tiempo!.
> 
> Progres despertad!!



Los progres y rojos son psicópatas, esto es lo que quieren.


----------



## Andr3ws (30 May 2022)

Nunca está de más recomendar esta lectura visionaria de lo que vamos a tener muy muy pronto. Estamos viviendo los primeros coletazos del fin de Europa.


----------



## Vitaly (30 May 2022)

Lo vivido en Paris fue un horror para todos los aficionados del Madrid y del Liverpool. Cientos de parisinos africanos atacando a los fans riéndose de los aficionados al verlos en pánico. Era racismo, contra los europeos.


----------



## DOM + (30 May 2022)

jotace dijo:


> ¡Hasta en la Sexta han tenido que casi reconocer lo evidente!!
> Tibiamente y con metáforas pero ahí está.
> 
> Desgraciadamente, los políticos no van a dar marcha atrás, esto seguirá así hasta que ya no haya solución.
> Dentro de 50 años Europa será una simple extensión de África.



Cuando es tan evidente y hay tantos videos lo que hacen no es reconocer que son salvajes sino que LES HEMOS FALLADO.

Que no se ha invertido en el barrio, que no se ha puesto a la inmigración mas repartida por todos los barrios para evitar guetos (pero en sus barrios no que son de ricos, que aqui somos antifascistas no gilipollas jeje)

Seran mil historias para acabar diciendo que es nuestra culpa. Sobretodo la tuya remero insolidario que convives con ellos 

Ellos desde sus mansiones en barrios blancos y ricos no pueden hacer mas. Suficiente hacen con decirte lo ultraderecha que eres.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (30 May 2022)

Pardos pardeando.

Y los rojos justificando.


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)




----------



## noticiesiprofecies (30 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Cuando es tan evidente y hay tantos videos lo que hacen no es reconocer que son salvajes sino que LES HEMOS FALLADO.
> 
> Que no se ha invertido en el barrio, que no se ha puesto a la inmigración mas repartida por todos los barrios para evitar guetos (pero en sus barrios no que son de ricos, que aqui somos antifascistas no gilipollas jeje)
> 
> ...



Y los guetos no se forman porque los blancos los marginemos. Se forman porque los blancos no pueden soportarlos por su gamberrismo, por no encontrar ya una carnicería que no sea halal, por no tener que encontrar la calle invadida por gente rezando a Alá, por querer tener a sus hijos en seguridad y recibiendo una buena educación, etc. Los blancos no pueden soportarlos y se van alejando de ellos, quedando finalmente todo un barrio, suburbio y casi que ciudad ocupada solo por esos alóctonos y descendientes de alóctonos no asimilables. Se forman así los guetos, como muy bien observó hace años Éric Zemmour. Es como un escultor: no forma un cuerpo humano uniendo sus partes (cabeza, brazos...), sino tomando todo un bloque cuadrado de yeso e ir descartando de él, con la escarpa, lo que no es, hasta dejar al descubierto el cuerpo humano que «había dentro». No arrinconamos nosotros a negros o a moros, ni se alejan ellos de nosotros; al contrario, ellos se meten entre nosotros, y después nosotros nos apartamos y alejamos todo lo que podamos de ellos, malvendiendo la vivienda; pero los blancos ancianos o pobres no pueden alejarse a otro municipio por no tener recursos para compraventas o por motivos de trabajo.


----------



## weyler (30 May 2022)

Estuve en la catedral de sant denis, preciosa por cierto y todo el personal que lo lleva, seguridad, tikets...eran negros


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)




----------



## noticiesiprofecies (30 May 2022)

Los niños y los tontos siempre dicen la verdad.


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)




----------



## simepikamearrasko (30 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Es que lo que hacen los moros en Europa jamás se atreverían a a hacerlo en sus países, mira el rey de Marruecos, de quien tanto os reís, no tiene reparos en enviar a sus delincuentes a España, porque sabe que aquí más del 50 % es delincuente también, o simpatiza con ellos.



Eso mismo lo comentaba ayer con un conocido.
La misma final de Champions la organizas en Tánger o Casablanca y no hay ni un puto problema.


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)




----------



## DOM + (30 May 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Y los guetos no se forman porque los blancos los marginemos. Se forman porque los blancos no pueden soportarlos por su gamberrismo, por no encontrar ya una carnicería que no sea halal, por no tener que encontrar la calle invadida por gente rezando a Alá, por querer tener a sus hijos en seguridad y recibiendo una buena educación, etc. Los blancos no pueden soportarlos y se van alejando de ellos, quedando finalmente todo un barrio, suburbio y casi que ciudad ocupada solo por esos alóctonos y descendientes de alóctonos no asimilables. Se forman así los guetos, como muy bien observó hace años Éric Zemmour. Es como un escultor: no forma un cuerpo humano uniendo sus partes (cabeza, brazos...), sino tomando todo un bloque cuadrado de yeso e ir descartando de él, con la escarpa, lo que no es, hasta dejar al descubierto el cuerpo humano que «había dentro». No arrinconamos nosotros a negros o a moros, ni se alejan ellos de nosotros; al contrario, ellos se meten entre nosotros, y después nosotros nos apartamos y alejamos todo lo que podamos de ellos, malvendiendo la vivienda; pero los blancos ancianos o pobres no pueden alejarse a otro municipio por no tener recursos para compraventas o por motivos de trabajo.



Solo hay una reflexión a hacer:

Todos los blsncos que hablan de racismo, fascismo y demás en qué barrios viven?

Donde se mudaron los lideres comunistas podemitas? A Lavapiés a disfrutar de la multiculturalidad o a una mansión en barrio blanco catolico apostólico español?

Pues eso, el multiculturalismo es para el remero. Que nos rajen y violen a nosotros. Y si te wuejas seras fascista racista y ultraderecha.

Solo los que trincan de ello o mermados pueden votar PSOE y Podemos. Lo que se tienen que descojonar en sus mansiones de los remeros de izmierda si es que queda alguno.


----------



## Vitaly (30 May 2022)




----------



## jotace (30 May 2022)

El telediarreo de Antena 3 ocultando la verdad y diciendo que los detenidos son británicos, o sea la versión de Maricron.


----------



## Patito Feo (30 May 2022)




----------



## quehablerafapaypal (30 May 2022)

sitiooooo abre hilo


----------



## mxmanu (30 May 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Yo no soy progre, subnormal, y llevo conviviendo con negros y moros media vida, y no los cambio por fachas como tú ni harto de vino. Allá donde hay fachas hay violenica, mentiras, falsedades, violaciones de los derechos, guerra, sangre y muerte.



Subnormal progre detectado.

Francia hace años que es un puto estercolero por culpa de tus amigos los moronegros, tarao de mierda.


----------



## Charlie_69 (30 May 2022)

No hay solucion, ni quieren que la haya, han invertido en kalergi decadas y billones (bueno los billones que expolian a los trabajadores), cualquier pais que se defienda del genocidio europeo sera invadido por paises vecinos por falta de valores democraticos


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (30 May 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> En el medio del artículo:
> *"demuestra* *el fracaso del comunitarismo en Francia. Toda la buena voluntad de políticos y asociaciones de todo tipo- chiringuitos subvencionados incluidos - choca contra una realidad que no por intentar ocultar deja de existir. Que la inmensa mayoría de las bandas de delincuentes que asolan hoy las ciudades francesas están formadas por descendientes de inmigrantes magrebíes y africanos en general es una realidad estadística y visual*."
> 
> *París ya nunca será una fiesta: la delincuencia de Saint Denis y la hipocresía de la política*
> ...



Ostia. Con los juegos Olímpicos, menudo fiestón que se van a pegar las bandas..


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

Después de lo de ayer, el COI debería replantearse seriamente los juegos olímpicos París 2024. Organización catastrófica y una seguridad bajo mínimos. 

Turbas de delincuentes asaltando y atracando a los aficionados a la salida, ante la pasividad de la policía. Brutal.


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)




----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 May 2022)

@xicomalo hijo de puta, deportación a moronegrolandia ya!


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (30 May 2022)

En 2 años nutrición maxima con las Olimpiadas


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)




----------



## Saco de papas (30 May 2022)

A ver si están acosumbraos a jugar alli con 4 palos y barrizarles, no van a intentar ver el partido aqui de free?

Y de camino me llevo una a casa a ostias si hace falta para terminar redonda la noche.


----------



## abbadon15 (30 May 2022)

Es que para defenderse de los invasores no esta la policia, esta el ejército y sus municiones fullmetaljacket


----------



## Manero empaque (30 May 2022)

mxmanu dijo:


> Subnormal progre detectado.
> 
> Francia hace años que es un puto estercolero por culpa de tus amigos los moronegros, tarao de mierda.



Eso díselo a los millones de turistas que van alegremente cada año, si eso fuera tan así como dices, ojo no digo yo que no haya delincuencia, como la hay en cualquier megaurbe, pero si fuera un estercolero y el apocalipsis bíblico digo yo que los turistas ni la pisarían. Sois desinformación fascista, nada más.


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)




----------



## Manero empaque (30 May 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> No te cortes hombre HIJO DE PUTA, di que han sido "untados" por Putin.
> 
> TIRA AL IGNORE, SUBNORMAL



Más bien por Lepen ¿no crees? subnormal e hijo de puta sabes bien que eres tú y tu progenie, no yo.


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)




----------



## noticiesiprofecies (30 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



No sé si lo entiende muy bien en 0:30. Creo entender que dice o insinúa que, el hecho de que se haya dicho que los aficionados del Liverpool han sido víctimas, es injusto, porque en realidad han sido —según ese que habla, según creo— culpables.


----------



## Glokta (30 May 2022)

las grandes ciudades posmodernas occidentales todas siguen o van a seguir el mismo patron, centro urbano medio adecentado a lo parque de atracciones para que el turista se deje los cuartos, te sales dos calles y estas mas inseguro que en pleno frente del Donbass. En España el mas claro ejemplo es barcelona

Esto lo he visto en Francia, UK, USA, Alemania, etc. Y ojito que en dos años Juegos Olímpicos jojojojo, aunque la policía francesa cuando se pone sabe dar buenas ostias


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (30 May 2022)

Piaras negrisimias jumanjieando MANDAN.


----------



## ENRABATOR (30 May 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> La clave de todo esto podría estar en la frase "a sólo dos semanas de las elecciones generales". Como dijo Séneca: _"cui prodest scelus, is fecit"_, (Aquel a quien aprovecha el crimen es quien lo ha cometido).
> 
> Que se investigue bien todo antes de las elecciones, esos grupos podrían muy bien haber estado untados, y bien untados, para hacer lo que hicieron, con la pasividad cómplice de una policía que casi siempre es de derechas y a la que la derecha le puede haber prometido muchas cosas. Investigación, por favor.



Las generales fueron hace 2 semanas y gano Macron, van a comer Macron y mas progresismo una temporada. Joder burbuja, que nivel. Las de ahora no se si pintan mucho como para conspiranoia

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elecciones_legislativas_de_Francia_de_2022
(he modificado el link paco que habia puesto)


----------



## Rekt (30 May 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Eso díselo a los millones de turistas que van alegremente cada año, si eso fuera tan así como dices, ojo no digo yo que no haya delincuencia, como la hay en cualquier megaurbe, pero si fuera un estercolero y el apocalipsis bíblico digo yo que los turistas ni la pisarían. Sois desinformación fascista, nada más.



Hasta Haiti tiene resorts desde donde la negrada no se huele.


----------



## Von Rudel (30 May 2022)

Espero que esto les sirva a muchos para saber a quien votar.


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)




----------



## dapman (30 May 2022)

Los europeos hemos construido durante siglos unas ciudades maravillosas, repletas de patrimonio histórico. Unas pocas decadas de socialismo e inmigración descontrolada y los europeos tendremos que irnos a vivir a las afueras abandonando nuestras ciudades.
Y conste que el principal problema no creo que sea la inmigración en sí, sino el socialismo sin fronteras; una sociedad subsidiada no es sostenible, estropea lo de dentro y atrae lo peor de lo de fuera. Un socialismo con fronteras es malo, pero en un mundo globalizado y sin fronteras es infinitamente peor.


----------



## Tiresias (31 May 2022)

Todo esto viene de los lemas de la "revolución" de 1789, la "igualdad" política lleva necesariamente a la injusticia, la "libertad" política lleva al despotismo y la "fraternidad" no es más que una tapadera para la división.

Que haya tardado doscientos años en verse sus frutos es por la inercia del Antiguo Régimen, que todavía a trancas y barrancas sigue existiendo socialmente de facto, aunque no se quiera ver.

Los valores tradicionales y el derecho natural no se tumban fácilmente, aunque están pico pala en ello desde entonces.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (31 May 2022)

francia lleva mucho tiempo siendo un estercolero, 
hace décadas eran calles,
hace lustros eran barrios,

ahora tienen sus leyes, sus normas, sus pagas, sus negocios, su narcotráfico, su protección política y legal....


----------



## elena francis (31 May 2022)




----------



## Arouetvoltaire (31 May 2022)

Volverán las cruzadas, pero nosotros no las veremos.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (31 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1075085



Esto es lo que tengo como fondo de pantalla desde hace un año.


----------



## Tiresias (31 May 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Volverán las cruzadas, pero nosotros no las veremos.



La Reconquista de Europa puede que sí.


----------



## pacopalotes (31 May 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


>



entre progres e invasores los franceses ya son minoria.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (31 May 2022)

Estaba hoy oyendo a un contertulio en la radio argumentando que, como los integrantes de las supuestas bandas estas que han agredido y robado a saco son franceses por haber nacido en francia de segunda o tercera generación de inmigrantes, no se les podía expulsar del territorio francés.

¿La pena de destierro no existe en el ordenamiento legal internacional?


----------



## F.Alonso21 (31 May 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Y los guetos no se forman porque los blancos los marginemos. Se forman porque los blancos no pueden soportarlos por su gamberrismo, por no encontrar ya una carnicería que no sea halal, por no tener que encontrar la calle invadida por gente rezando a Alá, por querer tener a sus hijos en seguridad y recibiendo una buena educación, etc. Los blancos no pueden soportarlos y se van alejando de ellos, quedando finalmente todo un barrio, suburbio y casi que ciudad ocupada solo por esos alóctonos y descendientes de alóctonos no asimilables. Se forman así los guetos, como muy bien observó hace años Éric Zemmour. Es como un escultor: no forma un cuerpo humano uniendo sus partes (cabeza, brazos...), sino tomando todo un bloque cuadrado de yeso e ir descartando de él, con la escarpa, lo que no es, hasta dejar al descubierto el cuerpo humano que «había dentro». No arrinconamos nosotros a negros o a moros, ni se alejan ellos de nosotros; al contrario, ellos se meten entre nosotros, y después nosotros nos apartamos y alejamos todo lo que podamos de ellos, malvendiendo la vivienda; pero los blancos ancianos o pobres no pueden alejarse a otro municipio por no tener recursos para compraventas o por motivos de trabajo.



+999999999999999

Instinto de supervivencia eso silos politicos de Europa deberian ser triple juzgados por GENOCIDIO DE SUS PUEBLOS Y DESTRUCCION DE SUS SOCIEDADES.



Patito Feo dijo:


>



Maquinita de Soros trabajando junto a la viejunocracia comiendose a las nuevas generaciones de francees y los pijos de mierda de turno (alli son todos progres, no es como en España que hay de todo).



rejon dijo:


> Después de lo de ayer, el COI debería replantearse seriamente los juegos olímpicos París 2024. Organización catastrófica y una seguridad bajo mínimos.
> 
> Turbas de delincuentes asaltando y atracando a los aficionados a la salida, ante la pasividad de la policía. Brutal.



Cuanto peor mejor, no quiero que replanteen nada.



dapman dijo:


> Los europeos hemos construido durante siglos unas ciudades maravillosas, repletas de patrimonio histórico. Unas pocas decadas de socialismo e inmigración descontrolada y los europeos tendremos que irnos a vivir a las afueras abandonando nuestras ciudades.
> Y conste que el principal problema no creo que sea la inmigración en sí, sino el socialismo sin fronteras; una sociedad subsidiada no es sostenible, estropea lo de dentro y atrae lo peor de lo de fuera. Un socialismo con fronteras es malo, pero en un mundo globalizado y sin fronteras es infinitamente peor.



+1000000000000000000000000000



Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Volverán las cruzadas, pero nosotros no las veremos.



Mejor que vengan pronto, cuanto mas tarden peor, ya va tocando sacar a Don Pelayo de la tumba y blandir las espadas contra los invasores promocionados por EL DIABLO.


----------



## Soy forero (31 May 2022)

San Dennis es algo así como la Sagra en versión urbana


----------



## Ancient Warrior (31 May 2022)




----------



## Soy forero (31 May 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1075164



Ahora encima tienen hasta su dirección (nunca he entendido por qué la tiene que poner en el DNI)


----------



## Ancient Warrior (31 May 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Ahora encima tienen hasta su dirección (nunca he entendido por qué la tiene que poner en el DNI)



Ya está en conocimiento de sus amigos latín King y los trinitarios ...así que de seguro que los visitan


----------



## Patito Feo (31 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Después de lo de ayer, el COI debería replantearse seriamente los juegos olímpicos París 2024. Organización catastrófica y una seguridad bajo mínimos.
> 
> Turbas de delincuentes asaltando y atracando a los aficionados a la salida, ante la pasividad de la policía. Brutal.




Pues yo no.


Y a ver si se lia muy muy gorda, tan gorda que la sexta se vuelva racista, porque es la ultima oportunidad que nos queda a la europa occidental.


----------



## Patito Feo (31 May 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Eso díselo a los millones de turistas que van alegremente cada año, si eso fuera tan así como dices, ojo no digo yo que no haya delincuencia, como la hay en cualquier megaurbe, pero si fuera un estercolero y el apocalipsis bíblico digo yo que los turistas ni la pisarían. Sois desinformación fascista, nada más.




Los turistas van a 4 sitios contados, se hacen las 4 fotos de rigor y agur.

Si vas a Detroit puedes visitar el edificio Guardian, el GM Renaissance, el Recods, el Fisher, el teatro Fox, el Museo Ford, o el Mocad y oyes, que ciudad tan bonita y tan bien cuidada.

Todo depende de si quieres abrir los ojos. Si eres un progre, no quieres, supondria cambiar tus esquemas y antes muertos que perder la superioridad moral inventada.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 May 2022)

¡Yo quiero que el siguiente partido importante lo celebren en MOLENBEEK!


----------



## Ankar (31 May 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> La clave de todo esto podría estar en la frase "a sólo dos semanas de las elecciones generales". Como dijo Séneca: _"cui prodest scelus, is fecit"_, (Aquel a quien aprovecha el crimen es quien lo ha cometido).



Me suena al 11M y la llegada de Zparo aplicando lo que dijo Séneca


----------



## Rael (1 Jun 2022)

Yo tuve un moro parisino en mi propia casa todo el covid ( era amigo de un amigo y me lo endiñaron) y nunca más. Cuando alguien te viene con la lagrimita acaba por joderte

De cara van de buenos pero nos odian.

Por cierto, al final ni me pagó los servicios, me robó, amenazó a mi mejor amigo y a mi tia.

En dos años solo lo vi trabajar dos meses, en cuatro sitios distintos. Una de ellas solo para cogerse la baja por covid y seguir fumando porros y viendo la tele en mi casa.

Por suerte se estropeó la tele y se ha largado.

Por cierto el tio aqui cobrando ayudas y en su pais se jactaba de tener dos pisos


----------



## Baconfino (1 Jun 2022)

Curioso que a Saint-Denis se la conocia como la petite Espagne y que con el tiempo el vacío dejado por los emigrantes españoles fue ocupado por los norteafricanos, afincados allí desde hace algunas generaciones que no se han integrado con el resto de la ciudadanía francesa. Salvando las distancias, es el mismo proceso que se produjo en la comuna de Saint Gilles en Bruselas y extrapolando hacia el futuro ese reemplazo hasta ahora de ciudades-dormitorio o comunas es extensible a mayores núcleos de población como ya ocurre en el este de Londres.


----------



## TedKord (1 Jun 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Los turistas van a 4 sitios contados, se hacen las 4 fotos de rigor y agur.
> 
> Si vas a Detroit puedes visitar el edificio Guardian, el GM Renaissance, el Recods, el Fisher, el teatro Fox, el Museo Ford, o el Mocad y oyes, que ciudad tan bonita y tan bien cuidada.
> 
> Todo depende de si quieres abrir los ojos. Si eres un progre, no quieres, supondria cambiar tus esquemas y antes muertos que perder la superioridad moral inventada.



A mí me cuesta creer que haya turistas "de repetición" a París. Irán la 1ª vez atraídos por el París de Amélie y al ver tal estercolero dudo que quieran volver. Yo estuve por 3ª y última vez en 2018 y aunque en viajes anteriores (en los 90 y primeros 00) vi muchos más negros y moros, lo de 2018 ya marcó un punto de inflexión que me hizo tomar la decisión tajante de no regresar jamás. En muy poco tiempo se ha convertido en un lugar pútrido y repugnante.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (1 Jun 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Yo no soy progre, subnormal, y llevo conviviendo con negros y moros media vida, y no los cambio por fachas como tú ni harto de vino. Allá donde hay fachas hay violenica, mentiras, falsedades, violaciones de los derechos, guerra, sangre y muerte.



entonces las guerras entre africanos hace 1000 años eran por culpa de Franco que no había nacido ni su tatarabuelo


----------



## Manero empaque (1 Jun 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Los turistas van a 4 sitios contados, se hacen las 4 fotos de rigor y agur.
> 
> Si vas a Detroit puedes visitar el edificio Guardian, el GM Renaissance, el Recods, el Fisher, el teatro Fox, el Museo Ford, o el Mocad y oyes, que ciudad tan bonita y tan bien cuidada.
> 
> Todo depende de si quieres abrir los ojos. Si eres un progre, no quieres, supondria cambiar tus esquemas y antes muertos que perder la superioridad moral inventada.



Eso ocurre en casi todas las grandes ciudades, en Madrid también te puedes ir a la Cañada Real si quieres y me cuentas.


----------



## Manero empaque (1 Jun 2022)

Ankar dijo:


> Me suena al 11M y la llegada de Zparo aplicando lo que dijo Séneca



Por eso se debe investigar, el 11M está claro quién lo hizo.


----------



## Manero empaque (1 Jun 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> entonces las guerras entre africanos hace 1000 años eran por culpa de Franco que no había nacido ni su tatarabuelo



Que comentario más falaz y falto de sentido común.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (1 Jun 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Que comentario más falaz y falto de sentido común.



hala que te aguante tu puta madre


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (1 Jun 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1075164



Tienen pinta de no saber nadar ninguno. Yo es por ir dando ideas para solucionar el problema de que si son segunda no o tercera generación. Prueba de natación obligatoria.


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

Saint-Denis es la zona con más criminalidad de toda Francia y una de las mayores de Europa. La final de la Champions sólo sacó a la la luz la situación ¿es eso también culpa de los hinchas ingleses?


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

Paris 2024 la mascota oficial de las Olimpiadas de Francia


----------



## DOM + (2 Jun 2022)

Lo último que me dicen familiares en París con amigos gendarmes es que les dieron orden de no actuar.

A los que se pasaron esas órdenes por el forro les han abierto expediente.

Lógicamente desde la designación de Saint Denis el año pasado como como estadio de la final ya sabian que se liaria. Como pasa con cada concierto o evento que se hace allí, solo que no nos enteramos.

Igualmente, con una actuación y presencia seria de gendarmes no hubiera pasado todo lo que pasó y de lo que nos hemos enterado de la mitad. No todo el mundo saca el movil para grabar cuando sabes que estan dando el palo a todo dios.

Esto genera dudas.

1) Por qué dieron esas órdenes?
2) Son tan HDLGP psicópatas que querian ver esto mismo y que lo viera todo el mundo?
3) Por placer o con algun interés detras?
4) A quien beneficia?
5) Buscaban que pasase algo sun peor (y realmente no sabemos todo lo que pasó)

No entiendo en que beneficia esa imagen internacional que ya sabian que pasaría hace un año.

Si, fuente mis cojones, tal vez salga algo a la luz de algun gendarme con honor, pero realmente no se les vio actuar mas que con los ingleses al principio.
Luego desaparecieron.
Y repito, es una final de la champions, miles de personas y barrio muy jodido, sabian bien lo que pasaria.

Con todas las violaciones, agresiones y demás de siempre los mismos parece que estan esperando a ver cuando el remero estalla.

Como si quisieran que nos matasemos entre nosotros


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Jun 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> No diga gilipolleces, la mayoría son simples comerciantes para su propia gente y también para los demás. A mí me corta el pelo un moro que es un tío de puta madre, anda que no nos hemos tomados birras juntos, porque sí hay moros que beben. El fascismo se cura viajando aunque sea por los barrios pobres de tu propio país, paleto.



Lo sospechábamos, pero tú mismo lo has confirmado. Eres gilipollas, sin más.


----------



## Manero empaque (3 Jun 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Lo sospechábamos, pero tú mismo lo has confirmado. Eres gilipollas, sin más.



Es decir, que todos los moros son terroristas, y si dices que no, que hay gente trabajadora sin más es que eres gilipollas ¿es eso? 

Sois el patetismo hecho carne.


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> En el medio del artículo:
> *"demuestra* *el fracaso del comunitarismo en Francia. Toda la buena voluntad de políticos y asociaciones de todo tipo- chiringuitos subvencionados incluidos - choca contra una realidad que no por intentar ocultar deja de existir. Que la inmensa mayoría de las bandas de delincuentes que asolan hoy las ciudades francesas están formadas por descendientes de inmigrantes magrebíes y africanos en general es una realidad estadística y visual*."
> 
> *París ya nunca será una fiesta: la delincuencia de Saint Denis y la hipocresía de la política*
> ...






> _Queda lejos aquel mayo, queda lejos Saint Denis_
> _Que lejos queda ya Jean Paul Sartre, muy lejos aquel París_
> _..........._


----------

